# Cruxis Survey Program



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We have come up with a new program where we let 5 anglers that fish several days a month help us out with a survey. We will send you a Cruxis to use for 30 days. Here are the requirements:

1) You must fish the reel as much as humanly possible. We do not need someone that will fish the reel once and base opinions on one trip. We need someone that will honestly use the reel for many days. I ask that you be honest, I will choose the 1st 5 people that can fish the reel more than just once. If you know that you can't do this then please do not request to participate.

2) You must honestly answer the survey that I have below. This needs to be answered publicly on this forum. Good, bad, it doesn't matter. We want everyone to see the answers on here.

3) You will need to send me a PM when you receive the reel and the 30 days will start then. If I do not see an answer in 30 days we will tar and feather you. Not really but I will let everyone know you could not perform what was needed and call you a liar [email protected] for not following the rules.

Now that we have the requirements out of the way I will tell you what we will do for you. You will get to keep the reel. Thats right you can keep it when you are done. The reel will be brand new in the box and shipped to you via UPS.

Once I have the first 5 people I will list them on this page and you will need to send me a PM with your name, address and phone number. If UPS will not deliver to your address then let me know so I can make other arrangements.

Thanks for choosing to participate and enjoy the free Cruxis 200 on us!

*EDITED*

I guess it would help if I posted the survey too...

*How would you rate Cruxis on the following attributes:*

* 1 2 3 4 5*

* Poor Excellent*

*Design *  

*Cost *  

*Value * 

*Quality *  



*Overall, what is your reaction to Cruxis*

*Poor*

*Fair*

*Good*

*Very Good*

*Excellent*



*How do Cruxis features and performance compare to other major brands in the same price range*

*Poor value*

*Somewhat poor value*

*Average value*

*Good value*

*Excellent value*



*What Features do you like most about Cruxis (i.e. HEG, Super Free, drag, aluminum frame, etc) *













*What Features do you like least about Cruxis*













*How interested would you be in adding Cruxis to your tackle arsenal*

*Not at all interested*

*Not very interested*

*Not sure*

*Somewhat interested*

*Extremely interested*


----------



## bullfishin (Apr 26, 2007)

_I fish at least two or three times a week in the Freeport to San Luis Pass area. Love all my shimanos and would be happy to participate. _


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

I fish Sargent every weekend.I was looking at a Cruxis just Weds.and thought really hard about buying one.I would be happy to put it to the test.


----------



## CAPT.D (Oct 13, 2005)

i would like to participate in this survey.i usually fish 5 times or more 
in 30 days.


----------



## mommas worry (Nov 11, 2005)

I'll do your survey and use the @#$% out of it as long as it is a left hand retrieve. Will fish Galveston, POC, and Laguna Madre during July at least 2 weekend trips south and no less than twice per week in the Galveston complex.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I generally fish about 3 days a week, in the evenings throwing lures and trying to perfect my "walking the dog". I would love to try one of them reels out and give you an honest report.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

I wiil use it in both salt and freshwater applications to fish Trinity Bay and Lake Sam Rayburn. I will make it a point to wear the handles of the thing.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I sent you a PM, and agree with the terms.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well it appears we have our 5. 


Bullfishin
Redkilr
Capt.D
Mommasworry
Tinyrogerd01

Thanks guys!! To everyone else that got in too late, well we migth do this again later and the people that will be in this survey will not be allowed to participate in the next one. 

For those who are in:

Send me a PM with your name, address and phone number. If you need a lefty then please say so in the PM. I have this going on another site too so I am back and forth and will forget. 

Thanks again!!


----------



## bullfishin (Apr 26, 2007)

*stoked*

WOOHOO!!!! Gonna fish the @##* out of it. Another fine excuse to go fishing. **** glad I was on the net today. Been reading everything on the Shimano support thread. 2Cool Shimano's only a click away. So far no problems with my reels other than results of lack of TLC. Got my Calcutta 400 in 1995 and she still works fine w/out a single part change. Not as smooth as she used to be though. Well I'm going to look out the window and see if UPS is here yet. LOL


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

OK guys I have all your info and I will send the reels out on Monday. Please PM me when you receive the reels so I can mark my calender. 


Have fun and enjoy the reels!!


----------



## geauxsafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Would love to try one of your new reels I have been fishing with your products from day one and I fish three times a week. I can tell you I am the hardest person on reels as I dont have time to clean them every time I fish sooo your products take a beating and keeps on working. Thanks for your time.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

if you have some left i fish alot of diffrent spots fresh/salt water big and small.


----------



## HiTek Redneck (Jan 18, 2007)

I'll do your survey and you don't even have to send me a reel. I've owned on for over a year now and have used it extensively in both salt and fresh water. I own 8 other Shimano reels, most of them pretty old. I probably wouldn't have bought a Cruxis but my daughter gave it to for Christmas year before last. At the time I was pretty mad at Shimano because I had bought a couple of Citicas with the levelwind problem. They have since been replaced but I find myself using the Cruxis as my go to reel. I know Shimano makes better reels but I've found that the Cruxis very dependable and doesn't require much maintenance. And now on to the survey.

*How would you rate Cruxis on the following attributes:

1 2 3 4 5*

*Poor Excellent*

*Design 4*

*Cost 5*

*Value 5*

*Quality 5*

*Overall, what is your reaction to Cruxis*

*Poor*

*Fair*

*Good*

*Very Good X*

*Excellent*

*How do Cruxis features and performance compare to other major brands in the same price range*

*Poor value*

*Somewhat poor value*

*Average value*

*Good value*

*Excellent value X*

*What Features do you like most about Cruxis (i.e. HEG, Super Free, drag, aluminum frame, etc) It's not the lightest weight reel on the market but it fits my hand well and it works. Maintenance required is minimal and the price is right. The Cruxis served as my backup reel for awhile until realized that I was using it more than my other Shimanos. It's now my primary reel whike a Citica or Curado plays backup.*

*What Features do you like least about Cruxis*

I'm pretty much satisfied with it.

*How interested would you be in adding Cruxis to your tackle arsenal*

*Not at all interested*

*Not very interested*

*Not sure*

*Somewhat interested*

*Extremely interested X*


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks!! I will make sure my boss sees this


----------



## Scubasteve (Aug 3, 2006)

Already use a cruxis and am considering adding another to my collection. 

I'm your huckleberry.








oh...wait...I see...

sad_smiles 

sS


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I'll wait for the CORE study!


----------



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

haha me 2! :ac550:


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

i have been fishing one for awhile now. cant find a better reel in that price range. i actually like the cruxis better then the citica


----------



## bullfishin (Apr 26, 2007)

Got mine today! Headed to the pier to give it a try.


----------



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

Ninjazx9rrida said:


> i have been fishing one for awhile now. cant find a better reel in that price range. i actually like the cruxis better then the citica


does anyone know how the cruxis holds up to saltwater as opposed to the citica


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

With proper maintenance it will last a long time.


----------



## TexasTurtle (Apr 24, 2006)

I too would like to complete the survey. I had fished a Cruxis for a year straight right next to an old green curado.

*How would you rate Cruxis on the following attributes:*

*1 2 3 4 5*

*Poor Excellent*

*Design 3*

*Cost 5*

*Value 5*

*Quality 3.5*

*Overall, what is your reaction to Cruxis*

*Poor*

*Fair*

*Good X*

*Very Good*

*Excellent*

*How do Cruxis features and performance compare to other major brands in the same price range*

*Poor value*

*Somewhat poor value*

*Average value*

*Good value X*

*Excellent value*

*What Features do you like most about Cruxis (i.e. HEG, Super Free, drag, aluminum frame, etc) *

The main thing that I liked about the Cruxis was the price. It was a great casting reel, able to throw a long ways. And it was smooth for a good while until the grease gave out.

*What Features do you like least about Cruxis*
The shape. It just didn't fit my hand that great. I dont have the biggest hands, so a full sized, 200 series reel, just doesnt seem to fit my hand very well. I would love to see this reel made into a 100 series. I have since retired my green curados and the one Cruxis, that I used 3-4 times a week. I now have upgraded to the Curado 100 DSV. As well, the drag seemed equivalent to the stock green curado. Not as smooth as I like. But I am sure would be fixed by way of a dartanium (?) drag.

*How interested would you be in adding Cruxis to your tackle arsenal*

*Not at all interested*

*Not very interested*

*Not sure*

*Somewhat interested X- if they make a 100 series.*

*Extremely interested*


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Man , why I gotta be in Iraq while this is going on ....


----------

